# white smoke no good



## CamoBrute152 (Nov 13, 2010)

i was out ridin the other day ridin some deep water an wen i got done i road for about 10 mins down a trail an i noticed my brute startin to sputer.so stop an let it idle a min an it was ok then i proceeded to ride an on take of it was sputering an sounded like it was suckin water , like there was water in the pipe, i i figured i would get on it a lil bit an see how it sounded so i shifted to high gear an floored it an it went 10 feet an started pooooooring smoke out the pipe, it started blue for a second then turn alll white.so i quickly shut it off..i checked the airbox an it was dry an i checked the oil an it was full i jus changed the oil the day before,the oil did have a little milk on top of the stick..so i got towed back to the truck an called my machanic, he said white smoke is radiator fluid,so i might have blown a headgasket..but he aint sure..so i droped it off an i wont no whats wrong for a bout a week or 2..im reallly curious whats wrong an i dont wanna wait,,anyone got any suggestions????????????????thanks


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i would guess at a head gasket like your mechanic said


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

X2.


----------



## novass (Sep 25, 2009)

souds right x3


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

yeah its a head gasket... we blew a head gasket in our 454 big block about 3 months ago... and it was smoking white


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

X4....been there. Easy fix. Be sure they surface the head and jug. I would ring it while its apart. Also I like to spray the new one with copper coat, just to be sure.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

What is copper coat? Why do u use it?


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Liquid copper, x-tra bond. You can get it at any auto parts store. Spray can, IMO.it helps the bond. I've pulled the heads 3 times since I've had the Bruit. Head GASKET leaks are a common issue if you run it hard. I would also check the screws for the cam cover. If stripped in the case, this would be a good time to set heelie screws in place as to need the head off to do so...


----------

